# Heads up on Ebola, Kansas



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not into posting possible Ebola cases. Soon they will number in the hundreds. This one bothers me. A guy working as a medic on a medical ship off the coast of Sierra Leone, treating sick people brought to the ship, gets sick and goes back into Sierra Leone and gets a plane to the US walks around sick for a while and decides he isn't getting better and some how, ends up in a Kansas hospital. You can google it. Unreal. Maybe it's malaria, but seriously who we are letting in here at this time is a problem.

Here ya go, in case you are lazy today, like me. http://www.kwch.com/news/local-news/kansas-patient-at-risk-for-ebola/29108018


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

You can't make this manure up. I can't believe something like this can happen.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, so Obumer won't cancel visas or anything else to stop the influx of nearly 1000 people a day from Ebola stricken areas in west Africa because he wants what he wants. Is there no other recourse that the people of this country have to get the job done. There is no Godly or ungodly reason to keep allowing people with the potential to bring Ebola in to the US. If this failure to act isn't a clear cut violation of the presidency, what is? This man is deliberately destroying our country, our way of life and that of future generations.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Ok, so Obumer won't cancel visas or anything else to stop the influx of nearly 1000 people a day from Ebola stricken areas in west Africa because he wants what he wants. Is there no other recourse that the people of this country have to get the job done. There is no Godly or ungodly reason to keep allowing people with the potential to bring Ebola in to the US. If this failure to act isn't a clear cut violation of the presidency, what is? This man is deliberately destroying our country, our way of life and that of future generations.


Well, makes me glad we aren't alone, even tho it seems we're cooked. We will see...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> I'm not into posting possible Ebola cases. Soon they will number in the hundreds. This one bothers me. A guy working as a medic on a medical ship off the coast of Sierra Leone, treating sick people brought to the ship, gets sick and goes back into Sierra Leone and gets a plane to the US walks around sick for a while and decides he isn't getting better and some how, ends up in a Kansas hospital. You can google it. Unreal. Maybe it's malaria, but seriously who we are letting in here at this time is a problem.
> 
> Here ya go, in case you are lazy today, like me. Kansas patient at risk for Ebola | Local News - Home


You know the way we get through this stuff may look to outsiders like a fight of conviction?
Because they don't realize it is how we have to pick-walk through everything on our "checks & safety's" all the time? Because the blame for all falls on the arms that caught and that is a hard place to get through. "By the numbers" all we have and trying to catch when the numbers change - like maybe now.
But for G-d's sake, I don't want people not used to "med forum arguing" or dr/Dr interaction (that was an rn joke) to think we have animosity or wouldn't fall right into tandem if it was us. Those moves and rhythms never fade.
I am often so irascible....yada


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

This guy was a worker on a MEDICAL SHIP dealing with SICK PEOPLE. He started feeling sick on the ship! He went to the mainland and got on a plane! (So much for their airport security there). He got HERE (which has no protocol, maybe a thermometer may have caught this guy) and made it to KANSAS, which likely involved at least a layover... and then was sick for a few more days before seeking care. I assume he should be dead by now if it was Ebola. I'm hoping it's Malaria and thinking it is because he is still alive. I won't be posting every potential case of Ebola, (they are all over the place) like I said, there are going to be hundreds, but this one stuck out in my mind because it's so blatant. This guy should have known he needed a 21 day quarantine. This stuff makes me want to tear out my hair.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> This guy was a worker on a MEDICAL SHIP dealing with SICK PEOPLE. He started feeling sick on the ship! He went to the mainland *and got on a plane! (So much for their airport security there)*.


This raises a good question? How much longer do you think airport security personnel are going to pat down and frisk passengers .. UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL?

From the plane cleaners, to security people, even to those behind ticket counters .... I can see a mass exodus happening in the not too distant future.

Boy am I glad I don't get near airports (or airplanes) anymore. I can't imagine what it feels like today to be say flying across the Atlantic and wondering EVERY SINGLE SECOND of the flight if I am breathing in Ebola germs. Holy Crap!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone want to put the bet down there are at least 50 cases now ? How is is in different states...cause contact with the effected wasn't documented. What will be funny is when Obolas masses turn on him for not taking care of it


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

The guy is a 40 year old resident of Kansas who was working on a ship as a medic, for an oil company.

I'm thinking and hoping he has malaria or typhoid fever....hoping. He should have known better than to travel, that said, people don't act right when confronted with this. They panic and try to get to where they feel they are safe or have half a chance at survival. It's human nature.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ebryting rises in pestilence - I think you are probably right. 
The thing about that human nature is how quickly it will become std - oh! Medicine is sooo grody! Agh!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Keep us posted if you hear more about this case.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, now it is all public knowledge, cdc again, that they have been bullshitting all along and couldn't contain it in a place where there are only 19 level 4 beds in the country.
But, we knew that was coming as part of the "we can't" letdown.
If a 2nd Ebola Case in Dallas Concerns You, The CDC Solution Will Horrify You | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Ok, so Obumer won't cancel visas or anything else to stop the influx of nearly 1000 people a day from Ebola stricken areas in west Africa because he wants what he wants. Is there no other recourse that the people of this country have to get the job done. There is no Godly or ungodly reason to keep allowing people with the potential to bring Ebola in to the US. If this failure to act isn't a clear cut violation of the presidency, what is? This man is deliberately destroying our country, our way of life and that of future generations.


I believe this is just another example of "leveling the playing field." Let them all in so we can drag our standard of living down to TCN


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No worries Obama promised that we would all be safe.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey, THIS guy is a resident from Kansas. He might even be related to Dorothy or the Wicked Witch of the West. Any one who went out into the world, could bring this here. 

There are things to do. 1. Quaratine any one wanting to leave a hotzone for 21 days in a hotel or tent near the airport. 2. Quarantine any one who arrives here for 21 days in some hotel near the airport. This will work while we have hotzones. Within a few months to a year, we won't have hotzones, it will be global, then quarantines won't work. I don't know what we will do then, assuming we have cases here too. 

I have no idea how this will affect commerce, trade and the economy in general, but, I suspect it won't be good and things won't be easy to get....things like drugs (very few are made in America) things like PPE's (most are probably made in China). 

I hope it isn't too late to get a handle on this in Africa. I hope this hasn't spread elsewhere where there are hoards of people and little to no infrastructure. For their sake, and for ours.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

It is definitely sounding like the Sleeze in Chief could give two shits less whether we get wiped out by this or not. I would dance if one of his Secret Service Agents just pumps one in the back of his head and does us all a favor. What a useless piece of shit.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Nonetheless, the progression is obvious to the plateau for us ~ I think with the way things are going "two weeks to 24 more" is out the window. 
Multiple agents on daily influx cycles only means 21 days later....
So we'll see, but it don't look good


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If boarders were enforced and quarantines were placed when they should have there would possibly be a chance to contain or minimize the virus. Open boarders for undocumented democrats potentially enables more carriers to spread the disease quicker. Maybe we can have a quarantine station in the Lincoln bedroom. Hey Obama said we had nothing to worry about.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

There have been quarantine camps at the border filling up for awhile. Tick tock. Rumors about very sick people being spirited off to who knows where - but that is rumor. The camps are real.
That's why anybody going zombie hunting can sit around our town. There will be a foot pad invasion going up the highway before a lot longer.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

So they use these medical ships so that they can travel around and help people? Like a mobile hospital.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

mcangus said:


> So they use these medical ships so that they can travel around and help people? Like a mobile hospital.


All kindsa people with all kindsa monies are always putting together some kinda mission....
You can drop out of life and travel free awhile especially if you use the service. 
Most skilled professions can find some peace corps fun if they look.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> Hey, THIS guy is a resident from Kansas. He might even be related to Dorothy or the Wicked Witch of the West. Any one who went out into the world, could bring this here.
> 
> There are things to do. 1. Quaratine any one wanting to leave a hotzone for 21 days in a hotel or tent near the airport. 2. Quarantine any one who arrives here for 21 days in some hotel near the airport. This will work while we have hotzones. Within a few months to a year, we won't have hotzones, it will be global, then quarantines won't work. I don't know what we will do then, assuming we have cases here too.
> 
> ...


NO, NO!!!

You do not go and establish hotzones!
What you do is STOP THEM BEFORE THEY GET HERE! All that Al-qaeda needs to do is to start handing out free tickets to the US. Then sit back and laugh. The government can't even keep out one person on a do-not-fly list and we expect them to keep out thousands that will get shipped in every week? The time to stop this madness is NOW.

I believe we're looking at the real thing we've been prepping for. I hope I'm wrong. They said tonight that the virus can live on the skin for "several hours". I'm going to regard that as a mildly pessimistic estimate. I suspect that it's more like a day or so. After all, how would they test this, put it on someone and hope it dies before it infects them?

*This thing could well be the real SHTF event.*


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Like we have not been saying that all along...


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

No one is ESTABLISHING hotzones, they just happen. A hotzone is where the disease has broken out.

Yes, this very well could be a SHTF event. I have been saying for years that the risk was greatest from pandemic and that we will not see the enemy that wipes us out.

The virus can live on the skin of a live infected patient and actually increases when they die. The body remains highly infectious for days, perhaps longer, no one has tested.

Let's talk terms: Infectious refers to how much virus it takes to cause disease. In the case of Ebola, it takes 1-10 virions....very, very little of it.
Contagious refers to how easy it travels from victim to victim. This refers to 'catchiness'. How well does this travel from person to person. I will be honest. We don't know but, if it traveled like the flu, millions would be infected by now. It does not travel like the flu. It travels faster and differently than AIDS. You can't catch AIDS as easily as Ebola altho both are sexually transmitted. It travels somewhere in the middle between flu and AIDS. Keep in mind Ebola travels in feces, vomit, saliva, sputum, semen, vaginal fluids, probably tears, sweat, and it can live on skin. Skin to skin is a possible mode of transmission. 

You can keep yourself and your family safe from this by isolating yourself when it becomes obvious that your area is infected. You may need to meet your own needs for 1-2 years in the worst case scenario. That said, we have gear available allowing you to venture into contaminated zones to get what you need, just practice on removing it and I suggest the MSF protocols, not the CDC.

I have no idea if basic services would break down, my thought is they wont for a long while.

My other thought is, that the more victims of Ebola that we get, the worse the care will become. The cost of caring for one victim with Ebola is staggering, $315K and it generated 40 bags of waste. What will we do when the numbers are in the 6 or 7 digits?

I think it is best to pour resources into W. Africa to try to stop it there as best we can before it gets to other 3rd world countries and into a billion poor people who still have the funds to travel. It would be the most humane thing to do, to help them, and the most practical thing to do for ourselves. I just hope it isn't too late.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

You and all the "no one is establishing hot zones!" And "pour money into west africa"

You're a plant. A propaganda artist. You parrot and refuse real scientific medical thought like "declaring" no one is doing this and all that plain stupidity you are allegedly too old and rn for.

I think you must be a plant.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Duh, you don't stop a leak in the pipe without turning off the water first. We HAVE to stop this deluge from the source. PERIOD.

If you understood what a 'hotzone' was, you would understand. A 'hotzone' is where there is an outbreak, it is not something that is set up.

People have the choice whose advice to follow. They can listen to you, they can listen to me, and they can make up their own minds.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

So on the local news last night, It looks like we are importing a case of this crap to SW Montana. Now call me crazy, but first it was Texas, now Kansas, and coming soon to a neighborhood near me. Are they spreading it to the Red states ?


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I BITTERLY disagree with Tom Frieden regarding the use of PPE in patient care. Having nurses in those rooms without their skin fully covered is basically saying that they are disposable. After this, I doubt that nurses will be so willing to care for these patients. This is too dangerous of a pathogen, for such a cavalier approach to worker safety. This is a BSL 4 pathogen, in a lab, you would be encased in a moon suit with breathing apparatus, and decontaminated in an ante room.

Ebola doesn't care if you are a Democrat, Republican or Socialist, if you are Black, White or Green, Hindu, Christian or atheist. It just wants to eat you because you are human. 

Having centers is probably a good idea. That said, makes me think that it is actually is an admission on their part, that this could get worse and you don't want every hospital infested with this. We need hospitals that people with general medical issues feel safe going to, where there are no Ebola patients. What medical systems they did have in W. Africa fell apart when they became contaminated with Ebola and thousands died due to preventable causes. It makes sense to me to keep that from happening here, but the fact that they are doing this, makes me think that, yes, they are expecting many more cases.

I'm not happy that we are not doing a 21 day type of quarantine, but, folks this isn't going to happen. I'm not happy that WHO didn't require W. African countries to do this.

I am sticking with the fact that as of now, this isn't a rapid spreading disease (woe to those who do come in contact with it tho). It's going to pop up here and there for months, so much so, that people will stop paying attention and THAT worries me. You will have time to prep, but yes, this could be a really bad situation if this continues.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's just say a prayer that this Kansas case is just a case of being careful!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh my, if this Kansas case is really Ebola. I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Test came back negative. They are waiting for one more test to verify. Clear on this one.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I foresee a mass exodus from the medical field


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Boss Dog, I do to. I retired earlier than planned due to some medical issues, but don't regret it. Going cheap on the PPE was a big mistake. Saying that health care workers are at greater risk from the better PPE is bunk. I am thinking this isn't going to end well.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Talked with the girlfriend today and I guess the local Mayo is scared of this. Lots are saying they are likely to quit instead of dealing with any case. They are worried ppe isn't working


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

The PPE that the CDC is recommending isn't adequate. Workers need something more similar to what Doctors Without Borders (MSF) are wearing. Tyvek suits, triple gloves, tight goggles, head cover, several masks including N95s, boots, boot covers, possibly aprons. Certainly much more than what we use for people with infectious garden variety diseases that are spread by fluids. I don't blame any health care worker for being scared, or angry about this. I suspect older ones will retire, younger ones may find other kinds of work, and others will not go into the field. It's possible that better PPE would have protected the nurse who got it.

We need to address this. On CNN today, they reported we have only 11 functional beds a those 4 Ebola Centers.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They have been lying all long as you have pointed out Ice Queen. The PPE is inadequate and isolation technique for this kind of disease just is not practiced and rehearsed. No one is going to pay for the time it takes for this stuff to become second nature. The head of the CDC does not want to admit any policy is mistaken let alone wrong. He steadfastly refuses to endorse a travel ban from West Africa under the pretense that aid will not get to Africa. With the Airlift capability of NATO not to mention the US this is bunk! How letting in potential carriers of the disease without quarantine enhances aid to Africa is a mystery to me. Just taking temperature scans at the airport and a questionnaire is going to truly protect the public is silly. The argument that the southern boarder is porous so there is no point in a quarantine or a travel ban is a non rational argument. Complete the fence and start actually having a boarder for public health would be beneficial for a lot of diseases besides ebola.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Camel, they are doing this in my opinion to conduct an experiment. "Lets see what this thing does with standard practices". Keep your toilet paper handy, because if just one case hits Mexico, its on and crackin.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Who would have though 50 years ago that our lives would be akin to lab mice?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

So I watched the interview this evening with the CDC director by Megan Kelly and he was saying (if I understood correctly) that more protection is not better protection. And that he would not be afraid or at risk of treating a patient, without a head covering or feet covering. I'm not working in the healthcare profession nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn last night, but this guy is either foolish, stupid or irresponsible or a combination of all the aforementioned. When pressed on the travel ban he spun and gave nonsensical reasons on why it should not or could not happen. What am I missing here? Anyway, more people died from the flu last year in US than ebola, so I'll get my flu shot tomorrow. CDC doc says they know how to control ebola, they know how to treat ebola, and we got it all in our power to control. I'm not buying it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Nothing your spot on.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I really don't like this analogy to the flu. YES, thousands die from flu every year, but, what they don't tell you is, in general, they are not strapping healthy adults. They are mostly fragile old people or sick people, immunocompromised people etc. So, we can't draw an analogy to flu and ebola. Chances are, as a healthy person, if you get the flu, odds are in your favor to survive, probably 99% without care. (Yes, there are exceptions but in general, healthy people aged 4 to 65 do OK). If as a healthy person, you get Ebola, your chances of survival are 30% even with great care, and it takes very little virus to cause this disease. Fortunately it doesn't waft around on the wind right now.

I don't feel most people in the US need to be concerned about catching Ebola right now, but they need to be concerned about how crappy the system has worked for those who have it. At some point, it may become a lot easier to contract Ebola, just because it is so prevalent, and then we need to consider how we want to isolate ourselves to prevent getting it. I would focus my preps on getting what you need to maintain in your home. 

Just heard that patient number 2, just announced today was on a plane from Cleveland to Dallas the day before diagnosis. This isn't good. Frontier Arlines is asking 100 people to come forward to be monitored. Why was this woman on a plane after caring for an Ebola patient?? WTH? Are people nuts?


----------



## amerisafe (Oct 15, 2014)

If anyone needs any personaI protection, I have it aII. Tychem QC suits, respiratory ppe and gIoves. I speciaIize in enviromentaI hazard equipment. Im Iocated in Pittsburgh pa. I have given aII my empIoyees and my kids the proper PPE of there own. Just in case. I wiII seII by the suit as weII. normaIIy it is by the case but in a situation that the govt has put us aII in. I wiII do what we have to do. Mike


----------

